# Tikka T3 Facelift



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I finally decided to upgrade the stock on my Tikka T3 lite and my new Bell and Carlson Medalist just arrived! I really didn't mind the factory stock too much, but I couldn't pass up on a little nicer stock when they came out with these. After a long debate, I decided on the black with gray spider web finish.

I couldn't wait to put the new stock on... It took maybe 2 minutes to swap things out and I'm really happy with the results. It's a true drop in fit and feels more solid than the factory stock. I'm really excited to get out to the range and see how much it helps. Here she is:
[attachment=1:3blbzgk1]bc3.jpg[/attachment:3blbzgk1]
[attachment=0:3blbzgk1]bc4.jpg[/attachment:3blbzgk1]


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks real nice, let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a definite improvement over the factory stock. Good looking rifle.


----------

